# Alternative to Bitcoin



## deadmorozz (May 13, 2020)

Hello,

I've been thinking how about to use the crypto tech for BSD systems to communicate with each other and get a tight system if BSD is to be used for Home automation, cars, etc.?


----------



## ralphbsz (May 13, 2020)

Please explain what Bitcoin and crypto currencies have to do with home automation. You lost me there, the semantic gap is too big.


----------



## Crivens (May 13, 2020)

Yes, Hamming Distance is massively blown.
BTW, FreeBSD has already been used for automation and embedded systems. Works great.


----------



## deadmorozz (May 14, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Yes, Hamming Distance is massively blown.
> BTW, FreeBSD has already been used for automation and embedded systems. Works great.


But how safe it is? How about measuring it with crypto tech?


----------



## Crivens (May 14, 2020)

deadmorozz said:


> But how safe it is? How about measuring it with crypto tech?


I used it in some defense project. Those are not meant to be safe, kinda, sorta.


----------



## 6502 (May 14, 2020)

deadmorozz said:


> But how safe it is? How about measuring it with crypto tech?


Cryptocurrencies, cryptography and block-chain are different things. I guess you think about block-chain and use words like Bitcoin.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 15, 2020)

Blockchain
					






					xkcd.com


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 15, 2020)

Blockchain has little to no use in home environment. This is actual blockchain platform.






						TradeLens blockchain-enabled digital shipping platform continues expansion with addition of major ocean carriers Hapag-Lloyd and Ocean Network Express
					

Hapag-Lloyd and ONE, the world’s fifth and sixth largest carriers respectively, join CMA CGM and MSC Mediterranean Shipping Company, both of which recently announced they are joining TradeLens.




					www.maersk.com
				











						TradeLens | Supply chain data and docs
					

Industry-supported supply-chain data, document, and analytics platform for importers, exporters, 3PLs and every other party involved in global trade. Review products, view use cases and case studies, see pricing options and subscribe.




					www.tradelens.com


----------



## Lamia (May 15, 2020)

deadmorozz said:


> But how safe it is? How about measuring it with crypto tech?


There are several embedded & automation projects linked to FreeBSD. That's why there are Openhab, Monit and many more. IoT like Crypto is a trending terminology. One is in the other.
 From within from without!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 14, 2021)

Marmurray said:


> Ethereum is a good one too.


Whoops! Wait!! Duck!

Where did that come from?


----------



## a6h (Apr 14, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Where did that come from?


This Forums is mining new accounts block, every 15 seconds.


----------



## a6h (Apr 14, 2021)

A note on relevance of blockchain and writing smart contracts to the FreeBSD:

Take ETH for example: EVM communicates through RPC. It doesn't know HTTP. FreeBSD can't help you on this part.

Running Yul on EVM need gas. Gas is pricy. In other word, every single opcodes and bits counts. If someone has a mindset that, why python is not default root shell on FreeBSD, and/or who cares about the variable type, I have an i7 and quantum is coming, so "char" and "long long" in C are same to me, ... he's better off staying out of writing smart contracts. Massive disappointment is on its way.

Then, either you have a business plan to make money, or you're going to spend all your ETH, and eventually going bankrupt. BTW no bug, no update. You have to make it perfect. FreeBSD can't help you on this either.

The only place FreeBSD may play a role: serving as a backend server, to generate data for displaying on web browsers and/or mobile programs. It just need to receive requests from clients, e.g. through "web3.js", and then send commands to the EVM. After that, produces and sends HTML to the client. Every HTTP servers can do that. FreeBSD, Windows server, or Linux, it doesn't make any difference. Because this part is the thin part, i.e. simple backend web development.

Q.E.D.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

This thread is a proper spam magnet.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 19, 2021)

The spamchain.
Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, sausage and spam.
*scnr*


----------

